# Automatic Water Feeder



## FogCity (Dec 14, 2010)

So I am thinking of installing a small automatic water system. Probably something like the Edstrom Automatic Water System. My fear is that they will not use it, and I wont notice. I used a water bottle with the same type attachment nozzle that is used in the system to get them ready, and they all use it just fine. When I install it I will clean all the cages so I can make sure they are still pooping, etc. Can I assume that if they are eating and pooping, they are drinking as well? Any other advice or help would be great.


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,
Could u provide a link or something to explain how this type of system works please? 

My female bun uses a water bottle but its as if she loses patience with it because it doesn't flow as fast as a tap - instead she waits for a bunny slave to squeeze the water out for her even tho the bottle is not blocked.

Jo xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2010)

Ours are just fine with regular bottles. You need to make sure that urine output is the same.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 15, 2010)

I use an EdstromAutomatic Watering System and LOVE it. Out of all the rabbits I've had over the last 7 years, I've only had ONE stubborn Mini Rex, (who came from another breeder) ,that refused to learn to use it. 

The nipples are solid brass with a central pin. When they press/bit/nibble/mouth the pin, water flows out. When they stop, it shuts off. The water stays clean and readily available. I have a 5 gallon bucket on top of each rack of cages... one bucket for 4 Flemish or 6 Mini Rex/Silver Fox. I use the Home Depot's orange buckets (with lids) because green algea won't grow in "red" light. (I use a "garden wand" to fill the buckets). I clean the buckets (with bleach) once a month. With the Flemish, 4 of them go through 5 gallons in 4-5 days. 

I can usually tell pretty quickly if someone isn't drinking. First indication is the rabbit isn't eating (A thirsty rabbit won't eat.) If a rabbit isn't wating, the first thing I check is the water supply. Also, they tend to "prance" infront of the water nipple, letting me know that something is wrong. And I check the nipples and flow frequently. '

Momma rabbits teach their kits how to drink out of it... and 99.9% of the rabbits I've brought into my herd have adapted real well. 

All that being said, it doesn't work well when the temperature dropsbelow 30F. So my winter water protocol involves crocks and carrying water to them 3 times a day.

e


----------



## FogCity (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help...I set mine up today with a pressure regulator tapped into our main water supply...that was the main reason I was worried about making sure they were drinking. I am gonna remove the old water bottles tomorrow and then carefully monitor food and poop. Ill keep you posted...so do they just figure it out on their own?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 15, 2010)

Tap the nipples so they are wet. They will investigate it. Keep an eye on them for the first couple of days... you may need to replace the bottles for a couple that don't pick up on it right away. Have patience, as soon as they get thirsty, they usually get the hang of it.


----------

